# [Preseason Game 4] Houston Rockets vs. Milwaukee Bucks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*
*(2-1)/(1-2)*

When/Where:
*Monday, October 12, 8:30 PM ET*









_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I hope Trevor Ariza does good this game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Anyone got a link for the game or know where to get one?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Starting Lineup:*
Brooks
Ariza
Battier
Scola
Hayes


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Rockets lose 92-96. Box score.


----------



## answerwu2008 (Oct 12, 2009)

Andersen did a good job, unfortunately, rockets lose


----------

